# ACA convention is next week!



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Can't wait. One week and one day until I fly out.

Anyone have any recommendations for lfs in the Springfield area?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm hoping to buy some Demasoni and Estherae. I'll look for you.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I haven't seen any estherae but there are some demasoni in the rental tank room for sale.

I am working in the Aqueon booth so if you see a guy with glasses and a Central shirt on it's me.

Andy


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice to meet you Narwhal, and great demonstration on how the new Aqueon LED fixtures light up those red/orange/yellow/blue fish better than the "average" LED!! I'll definitely be looking into that further.

I was able to get demasoni from a prize-winning strain (best in show 2 years ago and 2nd among mbuna this year).

Other memorable events include hearing Laif DeMason speak, and my first time hearing Charley Grimes legendary Dead Fish Talk.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice to meet you too DJ.

I just got back. Followed up the ACA with a family vacation in the woods.

Glad you were able to get some nice demasoni. I ended up with a bag of Neolamprologous savoryi (even though I promised I wouldn't buy fish) and a number of pieces of cichlid art.

Andy


----------



## Samadhikash (Jun 16, 2015)

Narwhal72 said:


> I ended up with a bag of Neolamprologous savoryi....


The savoryi are at the top of my wish list. Would love it if you started a thread with pics of the fish and setup and shared your experience with them.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I will have to do that.

I wasn't planning on bringing fish back from the ACA with me on the plane. But after seeing an adult in the show my mind was changed. Fortunately there was a local breeder in the NEC.

I can tell you that they are pretty feisty even at 3/4" juvenile size. I put them in a 25 gallon tank and they immediately kicked all the shellies out of their shells and are terrorizing everyone. I will have to move them to a different tank soon.


----------

